# VivExotic Spare parts



## Aquapac (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi All,

As the manufacturer of the VivExotic vivariums we are asked at times for spare parts. To facilitate this we have set up a separate website, where you should be able to find parts for old and new vivariums.

www.vivspares.co.uk 

I hope this may be of interest to some or all of you. 

Thank you,

Aquapac Ltd


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting this 
I've been looking for replacement glass for an EX48 viv exotic for ages, I had given up and was going to order some custom cut glass which would of cost me far more.

Cheers


----------



## undergruntled (Dec 25, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but I just visited the site to buy a medium glass panel and a bung for the hole, all good until I saw the postage cost, £12.50 for a small pane of glass! I did not pay that much postage for the complete flatpack viv. I will go elsewhere I'm afraid.


----------

